# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  وصفات تطويل الشعر

## ريتومورا

يقول الدكتور عادل عبدالعال وهو طبيب مصري معروف بالامارات

هذه لتطويل الشعر ويقول انها مجربة ومضمونة النتائج تطول الشعر 5سم 

والاصل ان الشعره تنمو 1سم في الشهر

الوصفه هي كتالى :




HD TV Show 404 Error Not Found


زيت البطم 35%

زيت بذور الجرجير 15%

زيت زيتون15%

حب الرشاد10%

زيت المرمية 10 %

زيت جوز الهند10%

زيت الخروع 15%




و تجدوا هذه الزيوت عند العطار و لكي تنجح الوصفه عليكم الإلتزام بالنسب كما هي مبينه أعلاه



ارجو ان تستفيدوا من الموضوع وفقكم الله

----------

